# Rack N Pinion



## KarLvr (Oct 28, 2010)

Has anyone installed a Rack N Pinion steering on a 65 GTO. I would like to make the change and have seen one done which was at a Goodguys show at the Texas Motor Speedway. Ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Call Chris Sutton at Street Rod Garage.......I just posted some pics in the resto section, 67 GTO w/R&P.....Eric


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Call Chris Sutton at Street Rod Garage.......I just posted some pics in the resto section, 67 GTO w/R&P.....Eric


Your chassis is custom made from scratch to utilize the r&p. Trying to install one on a stock frame and not have severe bump steer is near impossible. I've seen some for the A bodies and it's a strange animal that moves a bar back and forth in a cylinder to move the tie rods.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I've heard of the bump steer issues......personally, on a stock chassis, I would go with a "close ratio" steering box and some suspension upgrades.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> I've heard of the bump steer issues......personally, on a stock chassis, I would go with a "close ratio" steering box and some suspension upgrades.


That's the best approach. Global West makes the best upper arms with their Delrin bushings but there are others that are comparable, such as Detroit Speed. You don't need to replace the lowers as there is no geometrical changes like the uppers. Just be sure to replace the lower bushings to match whatever is in the uppers.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

I'm not TOUCHING this one........


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Come on Jeff, let's help Karlvr spend all his money!!!!!!!:lol: :cheers


----------



## KarLvr (Oct 28, 2010)

Just starting this project and loving every minute........


----------

